# Slimming World - carbs, effectiveness, safety etc



## London_Star (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm quite new here and trying my best to get some help to lose weight suddenly piled on a few days after major surgery. Used to be VERY fit and active (despite complex medical issues) but after being diagnosed with T2 Diabetes, my world has really tilted. Other subsequent issues (e.g. mobility and other meds) have also got in the way of getting back my fitness and* lose the surplus 10-12kg (roughly 2 stones)*.

Any advice on how to *seriously lose weight SAFELY when you just can't exercise* much, would be great! I did lose weight quite quickly with Slimming World many years ago after being diagnosed with an underactive Thyroid, but I wasn’t Diabetic and had no mobility issues back then. I was actually able to handle strict diets related to ongoing life-saving treatments EASIER than being T2 Diabetic!

I *want to join SW again* (I don’t seem to qualify for ANY of the NHS programmes out there based on BMI alone), but worry about lack of emphasis on REDUCING carbs. I've been putting on weight almost EVERY week over the last 12 months and now PARALYSED by fear & confusion around all the *conflicting info and lack of support *from medical teams.

*Anyone on SW with T2 Diabetes, who is being able to lose weight with without exercise??*


----------



## Gwynn (Mar 12, 2021)

Not sure if I should say anything, but here goes.

Yes, I lost 28Kg through mostly diet alone. That diet was low carb (<100g/day) & low calorie (<800KCal/day). It took just 3 months and a bit.

But I analised everything, weighed everything and tried my best to balance all the other things (protein, fibre, fats, salt, cholesterol) in accordance with NHS guidelines for evey single meal.

I also added vitamin & mineral supplements. The latest blood test showed that all essential stuff is spot on the money too.

So it was possible for me, but there's the problem, everyone is different, so my way may not suit anyone else! However, reading on this forum, quite a few seem to have had some success in similar ways.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello and welcome.  Not sure about Slimming World as I used to go and the lecturer, a type 2 lady, was having trouble with her bg through following their advice, they like you to eat baked beans and stuff.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 12, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Not sure if I should say anything, but here goes.
> 
> Yes, I lost 28Kg through mostly diet alone. That diet was low carb (<100g/day) & low calorie (<800KCal/day). It took just 3 months and a bit.
> 
> ...


Gwynn, 
That sounds great!! I feel like an need an "*Idiots guide*" as I have so many appointment-related issues to deal with on almost a daily basis that it leaves me* psychologically exhausted* and *mentally unable to even think straight* let alone weigh up/calculate individual things per meal. Being a wheelchair user and with other *disabilities*, mean I can't easily shop or cook and have to rely on easy-peasy recipes that a *carer* will want to make for me. I've had some carers with a horrible attitude so have ended up eating *anything* just to reduce anxiety levels.   

Unfortunately a Hospital Specialist Diabetes Dietitian gave me the go-ahead this week to go on a *1,000 cal per day* diet with around 100 carbs per day but *as soon as* I informed my "Change for Good" lead of my 1,000 cal (_not 1,500_) she immediately "advised" _I leave her group_ as they don't advocate such things! This is after 3 weeks of numerous conversations between me the Social Prescriber, Diabetes Nurse at the GP Surgery, and at least 3 other teams. This is also after repeatedly requesting help *since 2017 *and constantly being ignored despite my multiple chronic medical conditions (serious comorbidities). 

I was managing a similar thing to what you describe years ago (when I too lost around 3 stones within a couple of months). However, I'm conscious that I didn't need to weigh anything and just stuck to certain types of healthier foods. I snacked all the time but completely left off almost all junk. Given the sheer amount of effort I have to put in just to get my appointments sorted, I need a *very easy plan/recipes *to follow even if it means an utterly boring diet. I just can't afford to feel hungry.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 12, 2021)

Ditto said:


> Hello and welcome.  Not sure about Slimming World as I used to go and the lecturer, a type 2 lady, was having trouble with her bg through following their advice, they like you to eat baked beans and stuff.


Hi Ditto,

Is something wrong with baked beans in terms of Blood Glucose levels? I wish I could manage the way mine keeps being really low in the mornings only to keep climbing up throughout the day! When I try to *lose weight*, but BG just either *slumps* (so I get scared) only for me to gain weight by the Sunday, OR my BG is fine and I still lose no weight. 

Also, when I *stuff my face in* in an evening (because I'm anxious/extremely fatigued), the BG is *low the next morning rather than being high or normal,* but when I eat more carefully my *BG is higher - *What on earth is that about?!

T2 Diabetes has stopped me being such a gym-bunny or doing my endurance sports, has not allowed me to eat a normal heathy diet, and has even made it harder to lose weight again suddenly piled on due to medical circumstance. Not sure how to control yet another condition I've *been landed with* due to _other medical treatment_.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 12, 2021)

You sound like you have alot to contend with. It also sounds like the differnt teams are pulling you in differnt directions. 
Do any of your issues need any special dietary considerations,other than the Diabetes.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 12, 2021)

grovesy said:


> You sound like you have alot to contend with. It also sounds like the differnt teams are pulling you in differnt directions.
> Do any of your issues need any special dietary considerations,other than the Diabetes.


Hi Grovesy,
Yes I'm definitely being pulled in different directions and ignored ending up very unwell and being hospitalised during Covid for *avoidable* reasons when I'm CEV and already been in a prolonged complicated coma a few years back (again largely due to being ignored over a 1 year period). I no longer need any major medical special dietary needs *for medical purposes* at the mo (I can make the changes myself quite easily), but have found the T2 Diabetes devastating in terms of stopping my active lifestyle (which helped me feel great) and now having awful *impacts on my BG levels *due to now having another condition which means I'm more of a wheelchair user/on crutches and fracture boots (so *much more sedentary* unlike the marathon runner I was even on life-saving treatment).

Just want to go on the SW diet as worked before I got landed with Diabetes but as I've seen the worries other Diabetics have had about *carbs, portion sizes etc*, I'm now unsure if that option is also *out the window*. Not getting anywhere with medical teams as no one will help *until* I'm even more overweight, even with all my conditions. Just need a pretty clear and *easy-to-follow diet* that anyone with low activity levels or disabilities can follow. The cloud of confusion has really left me unable to think straight


----------



## grovesy (Mar 12, 2021)

I am sure we have had the odd forum member who found SW useful , though they are in the minority . Can you maybes give it a try and see if it works for you?


----------



## London_Star (Mar 12, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I am sure we have had the odd forum member who found SW useful , though they are in the minority . Can you maybes give it a try and see if it works for you?


I think I'll try. I'm very concerned about any further psychological impacts of losing weight but with crazy BG levels (the reason why I needed medical guidance/referral and monitoring). GP surgery wouldn't even class me as Diabetic for *years* just because my HbA1c was well controlled (i.e. they focussed on the symptoms, rather than acknowledging the *root cause *of my problem). Regardless of the hospital telling me i was high risk, I received almost no GP help in 4 years.

Not getting a clear steer from anyone medical and no referrals just because I'm not quite heavy_ enough_ despite being disproportionately impacted, has meant I'm *completely rung out now*. I will see if I can manage but am terrified of ending up needing an ambulance again if BG levels keeps fluctuating so much. Not a great way to live when you're more used to a hugely active and social lifestyle.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 12, 2021)

Do you know what your HBA1C is?


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 12, 2021)

You should find the Slimming World ready meals have comprehensive information about carbohydrate content and you could pick those that are lower or have just half the portion and bulk out the meal with vegetables or salad which should be easy to prepare. You could then have Full fat yoghurt with berries or seeds and nuts which should help you not to feel hungry. Things like boiled eggs and cooked meats, coleslaw and cheese would be easy to prepare to have in the fridge for meals.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 12, 2021)

Re the baked beans, they're quite sugary I believe. We're all different though so you might be able to tolerate them. I daren't buy them, I'd make cold bean butties, divine. 

The reason you might have a low reading in the morning after high carb the night before is because your bg may have shot up really high and then plummeted back down which is not best for us. I've just totally pigged out so this is going to happen to me tonight, how could I have been so stupid.  

It's all measuring and trial and error. Quite interesting really. I'd do it a lot if I didn't have so much trouble getting any blood out!


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 12, 2021)

Baked beans in tomato sauce are high in both sugars added in the sauce and in the tomatoes and starchy carbs in the beans themselves. They are then often served on toast or a baked potato also containing starchy carbs, so that is a triple whammy of carbs, capable of sending BG levels into orbit! Beans on wholemeal toast sounds like such a healthy high fibre meal but for those of us who watch our carb intake due to diabetes it's not a good choice at all, even if you choose the no added sugar variety.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 13, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You should find the Slimming World ready meals have comprehensive information about carbohydrate content and you could pick those that are lower or have just half the portion and bulk out the meal with vegetables or salad which should be easy to prepare. You could then have Full fat yoghurt with berries or seeds and nuts which should help you not to feel hungry. Things like boiled eggs and cooked meats, coleslaw and cheese would be easy to prepare to have in the fridge for meals.


Sounds great
Think I will start with SW as most the detailed thinking is already done for me and I just need to adapt a little so lower carb and try my best to increase my protein. I  an est very healthily but just need to squash the cravings. 
Being on Steroid meds really has impacted my deep hunger levels AND greed levels so MUST keep that in check.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 13, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You should find the Slimming World ready meals have comprehensive information about carbohydrate content and you could pick those that are lower or have just half the portion and bulk out the meal with vegetables or salad which should be easy to prepare. You could then have Full fat yoghurt with berries or seeds and nuts which should help you not to feel hungry. Things like boiled eggs and cooked meats, coleslaw and cheese would be easy to prepare to have in the fridge for meals.


Sounds great
Think I will start with SW as most the detailed thinking is already done for me and I just need to adapt a little so lower carb and try my best to increase my protein. I  an est very healthily but just need to squash the cravings. 
Being on Steroid meds really has impacted my deep hunger levels AND greed levels so MUST


Ditto said:


> Re the baked beans, they're quite sugary I believe. We're all different though so you might be able to tolerate them. I daren't buy them, I'd make cold bean butties, divine.
> 
> The reason you might have a low reading in the morning after high carb the night before is because your bg may have shot up really high and then plummeted back down which is not best for us. I've just totally pigged out so this is going to happen to me tonight, how could I have been so stupid.
> 
> It's all measuring and trial and error. Quite interesting really. I'd do it a lot if I didn't have so much trouble getting any blood out!


That's so insightful Ditto! Thanks for explaining that! Had no idea why my morning Blood Glucose readings were trying to "fool" me into thinking they were lower than I would normelly be if I'd actually eaten less the night before. I also find my BG drops significantly if I've had to sleep for a while during the day even though I'm just dozing in one position, not exercising.

Seems like BG levels have far less to do with exercise or losing weight than I thought. I seem to actually Learn more from other Diabetics but have had almost no opportunities to speak to any since I was diagnosed. Due to my other serious conditions, I've often forgotten about chasing up help I need for my Diabetes but need to fight again as I can't lose weight and not sure how to mentally cope with regular evening BG readings between 11-17.


----------



## London_Star (Mar 13, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Baked beans in tomato sauce are high in both sugars added in the sauce and in the tomatoes and starchy carbs in the beans themselves. They are then often served on toast or a baked potato also containing starchy carbs, so that is a triple whammy of carbs, capable of sending BG levels into orbit! Beans on wholemeal toast sounds like such a healthy high fibre meal but for those of us who watch our carb intake due to diabetes it's not a good choice at all, even if you choose the no added sugar variety.


Thanks for that. I don't have beans that often but will definitely keep that in mind. The beans and toast combination IS yummy so I'll ensure I try to stay away from it. 

I found alot of the food the Gov gave whilst Shielding during the first Lockdown completely unsuitable for me as a CEV person with multiple conditions. I STILL have some beans, canned soups, pastas, cereals etc all of which MUST have contributed to the massive Weight gain over the last year. After a year of "Normal" food, my brain needs to relearn all the basics of a VERY healthy diet for me. Fingers crossed, Slimming World will be able to help. I'm really relying on them to give me a complete Idiots guide given my brain just requires simple achievable steps.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 13, 2021)

Go for it, wife has health issues & was told she was borderline type 2 in 2019, time she started SW she would have tipped over at guess.

Told her about weight loss reversing condition so she joined local group, she stuck to diet & lost 5 stone in total, still follows it as she's on maintenance plan.  Good news is bg levels are normal & feels lot healthier for weight loss, diet wasn't carb heavy, far from it as it encourages lots of healthy protein salads veggies, there was folk with type 2 in her group & other groups following plan successfully.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Mar 24, 2021)

London_Star said:


> Gwynn,
> That sounds great!! I feel like an need an "*Idiots guide*" as I have so many appointment-related issues to deal with on almost a daily basis that it leaves me* psychologically exhausted* and *mentally unable to even think straight* let alone weigh up/calculate individual things per meal. Being a wheelchair user and with other *disabilities*, mean I can't easily shop or cook and have to rely on easy-peasy recipes that a *carer* will want to make for me. I've had some carers with a horrible attitude so have ended up eating *anything* just to reduce anxiety levels.
> 
> Unfortunately a Hospital Specialist Diabetes Dietitian gave me the go-ahead this week to go on a *1,000 cal per day* diet with around 100 carbs per day but *as soon as* I informed my "Change for Good" lead of my 1,000 cal (_not 1,500_) she immediately "advised" _I leave her group_ as they don't advocate such things! This is after 3 weeks of numerous conversations between me the Social Prescriber, Diabetes Nurse at the GP Surgery, and at least 3 other teams. This is also after repeatedly requesting help *since 2017 *and constantly being ignored despite my multiple chronic medical conditions (serious comorbidities).
> ...


I too feel I want an idiots guide, wonder where we can get it. I am not in a wheelchair but I too eat for anxiety this making it my worse enemy. Stress causes me more problems than anything. I am feeling the same I need a very easy diet and not to feel hungry. Good Luck if you succeed with help can you help me?


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 17, 2021)

I think a lot of people with a weight problem regardless of the extent of it probably eat for comfort, or simply fed up, or just hungry.   (I wonder what’s in the fridge/cupboard).  I am a bit of a cynic because diet ready meals are normally small, but more than that  they are just not diabetic friendly.    They concentrate on calories, hence low cal means high carb, as does fat free & low fat.   Last year I kept a handful of Slimming World ready meals in my freezer for those days I just wanted something quick, however, it didn’t last long.     For me there was little selection as I don’t eat any other form of meat than chicken, with the other addition of fish and shellfish, so SW did norhing for me and I wasn’t prepared to use the bulk of my carbs on just one meal.

I cook everything from scratch even if I can’t be bothered some days.

Some people might be different, however!


----------



## Leadinglights (May 17, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I think a lot of people with a weight problem regardless of the extent of it probably eat for comfort, or simply fed up, or just hungry.   (I wonder what’s in the fridge/cupboard).  I am a bit of a cynic because diet ready meals are normally small, but more than that  they are just not diabetic friendly.    They concentrate on calories, hence low cal means high carb, as does fat free & low fat.   Last year I kept a handful of Slimming World ready meals in my freezer for those days I just wanted something quick, however, it didn’t last long.     For me there was little selection as I don’t eat any other form of meat than chicken, with the other addition of fish and shellfish, so SW did norhing for me and I wasn’t prepared to use the bulk of my carbs on just one meal.
> 
> I cook everything from scratch even if I can’t be bothered some days.
> 
> Some people might be different, however!


As long as you are selective with the Slimming World ready meals and bulk out with salad or veg they can be useful for people who are not able to cook and need something easy to prepare for a carer who has limited time for example. Some are lower carb than others or people could just have half a portion.
Can't say I have tried them myself.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 17, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I think a lot of people with a weight problem regardless of the extent of it probably eat for comfort, or simply fed up, or just hungry.   (I wonder what’s in the fridge/cupboard).  I am a bit of a cynic because diet ready meals are normally small, but more than that  they are just not diabetic friendly.    They concentrate on calories, hence low cal means high carb, as does fat free & low fat.   Last year I kept a handful of Slimming World ready meals in my freezer for those days I just wanted something quick, however, it didn’t last long.     For me there was little selection as I don’t eat any other form of meat than chicken, with the other addition of fish and shellfish, so SW did norhing for me and I wasn’t prepared to use the bulk of my carbs on just one meal.
> 
> I cook everything from scratch even if I can’t be bothered some days.
> 
> Some people might be different, however!


Yes , I am with you on that one. Resorted to cauliflower cheese ready meal as out all day and was what was on offer a ready meal. I usually make my own bug I try and freeze as I go along too so I have a few meals that I can whip out. Recently though my freezer has been full of lots of things . So once that goes then it will be easier . Mil is moving so bc we emptied her fridge freezer lots of Yummy things for hubby . I will eventually get my space back, slimming  world I believe caused me to eat too many wrong carbs as I don’t eat much meat and therefore now I’m diabetic I cannot do slimming world as it makes disbetes glucose high makes Nd want to eat . I leave the diet snd more weight I pile on. No it’s slow with very chosen foods now.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 17, 2021)

I have days when I cook so that I can go to the freezer and take something out to microwave, it’s a good plan.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 17, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have days when I cook so that I can go to the freezer and take something out to microwave, it’s a good plan.


I do that regularly with soups as a few veg can make a massive pot. Also with curry and casseroles which often taste better when reheated as the flavours have had change to mature.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 17, 2021)

I wish I could get from roughly 6pm until bedtime without wanting to eat something


----------



## travellor (May 17, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I wish I could get from roughly 6pm until bedtime without wanting to eat something



I planned it into my low calorie diet. 
Diet Cup a soup, carrot sticks, 50 calories or so.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 17, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I wish I could get from roughly 6pm until bedtime without wanting to eat something


Yes I think if we ate that early that would be a problem but having always been at work until as late a 7pm on some days we have always eaten at 8pm and just continued that way even after I retired.


----------



## rebrascora (May 17, 2021)

I sometimes have my evening meal as late as 10pm. I think if I was sitting around watching TV or something that long after my evening meal I would probably be looking for nibbles later in the evening. Maybe try having your evening meal a bit later or just have a chunk of cheese at bedtime


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 17, 2021)

I think given what you are all saying, later evening meal is the way to go.    I have always had it drummed into me that eating a meal after 6 was bad.    Working shift work as I did for 30 odd years my meal times hav never been ‘normal’   I have decided to have my main meal around 2 in the afternoon, so smaller later would solve my problem.


----------



## EllsBells (May 17, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I think given what you are all saying, later evening meal is the way to go.    I have always had it drummed into me that eating a meal after 6 was bad.    Working shift work as I did for 30 odd years my meal times hav never been ‘normal’   I have decided to have my main meal around 2 in the afternoon, so smaller later would solve my problem.


Horses for courses. I've found eating before 7 improves the morning BG levels as longer fasting time. Eating protein after 8pm seems to linger until about 10am before it plummets down.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 17, 2021)

we are all crreatures of habit. I rarely want anything late at night after dinner usually before seven. However, yes there is usually that or a but ... four pm I really want my cake or biscuit. Ive tried t


----------



## rebrascora (May 17, 2021)

I think the key is to experiment and find what works for you as an individual. There is no point in eating early in the evening if you are then going to eat again later because you are hungry. I tend to eat when I am hungry or I have time to cook something. Some days I have breakfast lunch and dinner in the evening, other days I skip breakfast and have brunch and dinner or breakfast and dinner but no lunch and some days I have a large lunch and don't bother with anything else for the rest of the day or have a chunk of cheese or some olives at bedtime. It has to be what works for you. At the moment it seems that eating early is not working for @Annette&Bertie


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 17, 2021)

Today is experiment day for me.   I had breakfast at 1pm an hour later than normal, lunch which I decided would be my main meal of the day at 3.30pm.    Before dinner which was a small salad with chicken breast just finished at 7.15pm, I took my blood glucose and it was 4.3 mmol.   Now that is the lowest my bg has ever been on a given  day.    I am keeping a food diary with carbs for each meal to see how it compares to what I have been like recently.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 17, 2021)

@London_Star - If you want a really simple approach to reducing carbs, Diet Doctor's 60 second summary is really good.

I have read Diet Doctor, and eat a reduced carb diet.  I also have thyroid issues.  If your thyroid isn't in a great place it can be tricky to trim up, so worthwhile having that checked out too.  Sometimes a tweak to meds are needed.









						Low carb in 60 seconds - Diet Doctor
					

What is low carb? 1. Eat real food 2. Avoid sugar and starch Why eat low carb? 1. Superior weight loss   2. Amazing health benefits …and more 3. Simple and natural How do you eat low carb? Food lists Simple recipes All recipes The right amount of carbs for you The fewer carbs,...




					www.dietdoctor.com


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 18, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> @London_Star - If you want a really simple approach to reducing carbs, Diet Doctor's 60 second summary is really good.
> 
> I have read Diet Doctor, and eat a reduced carb diet.  I also have thyroid issues.  If your thyroid isn't in a great place it can be tricky to trim up, so worthwhile having that checked out too.  Sometimes a tweak to meds are needed.
> 
> ...


Hi there, yes I have tried Diet Doctor, but didn’t like tge approach.  I just do very low carb to suit.   When I haave my three monthly HBa1c it covers liver, kidney and thyroid functions all of which are always normal.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 18, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Hi there, yes I have tried Diet Doctor, but didn’t like tge approach.  I just do very low carb to suit.   When I haave my three monthly HBa1c it covers liver, kidney and thyroid functions all of which are always normal.



What do you feel is different in your approach from that of Diet Doctor?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 18, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> What do you feel is different in your approach from that of Diet Doctor?  I'm just curious.


well one thing which has to do with that diet would bother me with any diet, too much emphasis on saturated fat ie cheese cream etc., a lot of protein very boring for me as I don’t eat any form of meat other than chicken. To be perfectly honest it has been a while since I looked at it, but the mere fact that I didn’t like it means I wouldn’t consider it.    I got constant emails too.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 18, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> well one thing which has to do with that diet would bother me with any diet, too much emphasis on saturated fat ie cheese cream etc., a lot of protein very boring for me as I don’t eat any form of meat other than chicken. To be perfectly honest it has been a while since I looked at it, but the mere fact that I didn’t like it means I wouldn’t consider it.    I got constant emails too.



Thank you.  I'm not a Diet Doctor follower, just because I seem to have found a way of eating that works for me, but I do think his explanations and infographics can be useful.

I feel sure that if you want to unsubscribe from emails from the site there should be a way to do that.  Often it's a link at the end of the communication.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 19, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> Thank you.  I'm not a Diet Doctor follower, just because I seem to have found a way of eating that works for me, but I do think his explanations and infographics can be useful.
> 
> I feel sure that if you want to unsubscribe from emails from the site there should be a way to do that.  Often it's a link at the end of the communication.


oh I did all that well over a year ago.   whenever I get inundated with emails regardless I always unsubscribe.   If that diet works for you that’s good.


----------

